# shroomdawg,, daytoinsh whats up?



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Anything? You still Alive and kicking?


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

I know you are,, hope you are,,,, seen you posting elswhere. But this seems to be the best forum,,, looking for your thoughts, and imputs. take care.


----------

